# Which Bean to Cup Coffee Machine?



## cdtabman1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hello,

I'm new to these forums. I love Costa Coffee and am looking to recreate the Costa experience at home as closely as possible. I recently purchased a Tassimo machine and whilst it makes perfectly good coffee, I am sure that Bean to Cup machines are the way to go for long term value and quality, looking at the cost of the Tassimo discs compared to coffee beans. I've been looking online at the Delonghi Magnifica machines and the Miele 5100. Both look good but I've heard that the coffee is not hot enough. Can anyone recommend a Bean to Cup machine that makes nice hot cappuccinos similar to a coffee shop? There just seems to be so much choice I don't know where to start! Thanks.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

cdtabman1 said:


> I love Costa Coffee and am looking to recreate the Costa experience at home as closely as possible.


First off welcome to the forum. Most members of this forum would hold the view that you can do a lot better than Costa. Have you tried an independent who uses freshly roasted beans? If not, would recommend this to give a reference point for comparison to Costa. Next, bean to cup are a compromise - you won't get the best coffee from them. Much better to buy a stand alone espresso machine - as a starter - Gaggia Classic, and a grinder. Yes, it' s'more effort but you get much better coffee for it.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

You can definitely do much better than Costa.

I understand that not everyone wants the faff of making coffee manually.

Unfortunately I don't know that much about bean to cup machines.

You should definitely try a good Independent coffee shop though, it's a world of difference.


----------



## cdtabman1 (Oct 5, 2013)

OK looks like I need to broaden my coffee horizons a bit.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

cdtabman1 said:


> OK looks like I need to broaden my coffee horizons a bit.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


Welcome to the forum. Where are you from. I'm sure someone on here could recommend a few places.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

cdtabman1 said:


> Can anyone recommend a Bean to Cup machine that makes nice hot cappuccinos similar to a coffee shop?


Yes, if your budget is well into the thousands.

But ultimately, no. The coffeeshop experience cannot really be recreated at home with a bean-to-cup machine.

There are a number of machines which go some way toward it though

What budget do you have for the machine?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

cdtabman1 said:


> I love Costa Coffee and am looking to recreate the Costa experience at home as closely as possible.


Tell us where you are based & we may be able to point you to a Coffee Shop that would better your Costa experience & from that you would get an idea of what is possible.

Whatever, if its good tasting coffee you are after don't go with a B2C machine. If you just want convenience at the expense of excellent coffee use a B2C.

Welcome to the Forum & enjoy your coffee.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

When I first got into coffee I seriously considered a bean to cup machine. I was advised by lots of people to go down the separate grinder and machine route. As part of my research I tried a cappuccino from a friends btc machine. It was "OK" but no better than that. My thoughts at the time were that I wouldn't be able to have any control to get anything better than "OK". I put the idea on hold and a few months later was treated to a cappa from my uncles Classic and Rocky grinder - I couldn't believe how much better it was! That made my mind up.

Now when I make a great coffee I know it's all my own work and the extra satisfaction that gives just can't be had by pressing a button on a btc machine. It also blows Costa's offerings out of the water! I'd be insulted if someone compared my drinks to Costa!

My advice to you is try your favourite coffee from a btc machine and then an espresso and grinder combo before you make your decision. Its not a cheap purchase - buy once, buy right!

Whichever route you go, stay with us - we're a friendly bunch and would love to hear how you get on. Should you decide on separate grinder/espresso machines there are loads of people who can give you well rounded advice here.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

where are you as if you are near swindon i can demonstrate the difference as i have a decent bean to cup machine and an entry level machine and grinder combo, you would be amazed at the difference. (before you all berate me for having a B2C I use it for comparisons only, wouldn't dream of actually using it for coffee)


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

> i have a decent bean to cup machine


I knew it! A fraud in our ranks!


----------

